# Lan-Verbindung fehlt



## Gorlh (28. Mai 2007)

Heute habe ich mein PC neugemacht.C fragmentier,Windows draufgepackt.
Alles ohne Probleme.
Grafik,Sound usw Treiber installiert.
Plötzlich merke ich das der Ethernet-Controller fehlt und ich keine Lan-Verbindung habe!
Also ich meine das Icon.
Das Problem ich habe kein Treiber für den Ethernet-Controler.
Was soll ich machen?
Ich brauche mein Internet.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit das ich Lan-Verbindung kriege oder vllt wie finde ich heraus was für ein Ethernet-Controller habe damit ich ein Treiber dafür finde?

Oder was empfehlt ihr mir?

Mfg
Gorlh


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Mai 2007)

Du könntest dir mal die Everest Home Edition runterladen um damit zu schaun wie dein Ethernet-Controler denn heißt und von welcher Firma er ist. Anschließend sollte es kein Problem sein einen Treiber zu finden. und du könntest gleich noch im Gerätemanager nachsehen ob da nen Gerät mit gelben Ausrufezeichen ist.
In den Gerätemanager kommst du wie folgt: Rechtsklick -> Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager

Und ich glaube, du hast C formatiert und nicht fragmentiert.


----------



## Gorlh (28. Mai 2007)

Ok ich versuche das.
Ja bei den Geräte-Manager ist ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen bei Ethernet-Controller.

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

Mfg
Gorlh


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (30. Mai 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Du könntest dir mal die Everest Home Edition runterladen um damit zu schaun wie dein Ethernet-Controler denn heißt und von welcher Firma er ist.



Bin mir nicht sicher ob das so Funktioniert, weil was ich weiß Everest und auch AIDA32 die Treiberinformationen abfragen.

Also falls es funktioniert, schreibe es bitte hier herein (dann weiß ich ob ich mich irre oder auch nicht).

Vielleicht noch ein paar alternativen zum "Händischen" herausfinden:

Falls du eine OnBoard Netzwerkkarte hast (die in deinem Motherboard integriert ist), kannst du direkt auf der Herstellerseite von deinem Motherboard die Treiber runterladen.
Hast du eine PCI- Karte für das Netzwerk ist eine Option aufschrauben und nachschauen 

lg


----------



## Raubkopierer (30. Mai 2007)

Nein. das ist ja der definitive Vorteil von Everest und seinem Vorgänger Aida. sie fragen nicht die Treiberinformationen sondern die Hardware-ID ab wodurch auch Hardware ermittelt wird, deren Treiber nicht installiert ist.


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (30. Mai 2007)

Ah ja, 
danke für deine Antwort, Aufkläung und Berichtigung meines Beitrages.

lg


----------



## VavaMuffin (4. Juni 2007)

*Lan-Probleme*

Also ich habe mir vor einer Woche DSL von t:com bestellt gestern kamen dann auch die anschlussdaten ... ich habe es wie beschriben an den Computer angeschlossen doch leider erkennt mein Computer die LAN verbindung nicht. ich kann nur mit WLAN ins Netz kann mir jemand helfen was ich an meinem Computer ändern muss


Schon mal danke im voroaus für die Antwort


----------



## KlaDi (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo VavaMuffin,

hast Du denn mittlerweile den Treiber für Deine Netzwerkekarte installiert? Das ist ja bereits oben in dem Post beschrieben.

Außerdem ist das Icon das unten rechts in der Zeile anzeigt ob Deine Netzwerkkarte eine Verbindung hat oder nicht Standardmäßig bei Windows deaktiviert. Das musst Du aktivieren in dem Du auf Netzwerkverbindungen klickst, die entsprechende auswähst und unten in dem Fenster ein Häckchen setzt, das ein Icon bei einer Verbindung angezeigt werden soll.

gruß klaus.


----------



## VavaMuffin (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo KlaDi ,

ich weiß nicht wie ich den Treiber installieren kann und mein Computer erkennt gar keine Netzwerkkarte. Muss ich vielleicht einen Lan-Adapter installieren


----------



## KlaDi (4. Juni 2007)

Hi VavaMuffin,

hast Du vielleicht gar keine Netzwerkkarte in Deinem Rechner? Ich nehme mal an Du hast von t-com einen WLAN-Router + WLAN-Stick etc bekommen?

Wie bist Du denn vorher ins Internet gegangen? Vielleicht mit einem internen Modem?

gruß klaus.


----------



## VavaMuffin (4. Juni 2007)

ja mit einem internem modem .. heißt das das ich keine Netzwerkkarte hab
kann ich die dann einfach kaufen also ich habe so eine Box von t-com bekommen .


----------



## michaelwengert (4. Juni 2007)

Wird bei dir im Gerätemanager unter Netzwerkadapter was angezeigt?
Oder ein Gerät mit gelbem Ausrufezeichen?

Du kannst auch mal hinten an den Anschlüßen schauen ob du eine Netzwerkkarte hast.
Der Ansschluß sieht fast genauso aus wie der von deinem internen Modem.
Nur ein bisschen breiter

Fals du wirklich keine Netzwerkkarte eingebaut hast kannst dir eine einbauen.
Kostet so 10-15€ rum.

Michael


----------



## VavaMuffin (4. Juni 2007)

bei Netzwerkadapter wird bei mir jetzt nur die WLAN Verbindung aufgeführt. Also USB-Wlan Stick und Wireless Network PCI Adapter. Also ich habe nur einen Netzwerkanschluss.also muss ich mir jetzt einfach ne netzwerkkarte kaufen und dann funktionets oder


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. Juni 2007)

Wie wärs wenn du statt dessen die Wlan-Verbindung richtig einrichtest?


----------



## VavaMuffin (4. Juni 2007)

Leider funktioniert die WLAN Verbindung sonst würde ich ja nicht schreben können....
Ich wollte doch einfach fragen ob der Computer von Anfang an eine Netzwerkkarte hat und (oder) warum die LAN Verbindung bei uns nicht funktioniert


----------

